# Project Thread 2009 S5



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

Already had a couple posts out there so I thought I would put it all together in one place.
Thanksgiving weekend 2007 I walked into my local Audi dealer and ordered an S5. No discussion with the salesman, no test drive, no bull****. The owner of the dealership is a friend of the family, and as such I received an un-requested discount off of MSRP. I was told the car would be in around March, no problem, as it would give me time to sell my GTI and I probably wouldn't drive it in the winter anyway. As the weeks ticked away, Audi's supply problems with the A5/S5 became readily apparent, and with absolutely no word from the dealer or the manufacturer whatsoever, I readjusted my expectations to having the car for the beginning of (Maine) summer. For the S5's Audi was allocating cars once a month, from allocation time it was three months until the dealer saw the car. I kept waiting, the hope for the beginning of summer turned into the hope for 4th of July, then the hope that it would see summer at all, then finally the that the car I ordered in 2007 would be delivered before the 2009. 
During this entire time, there was no communication from Audi or the dealer, I went in once a month and received the same "I have nothing to tell you" every single time. Audi's allocation system is based on dealer volume, and as a small dealer, my dealer was set to receive 3 cars in 2008. That we knew, but we didn't know when the 3rd car (my spot) would be allocated. As people who ordered cars in mid 2008 started to get allocated (at larger dealers), I became increasingly frustrated. At the end of July hedged my bets, and found a dealer on long island with a configurable allocation set to be delivered at the end of October and placed another deposit. At the end of August I went in to the Maine dealer, told the owner it wasn't personal, then got pissed. I told him I wanted a phone call from him or the Audi district rep telling me something, I didn't care what it was, but I wanted a phone call. I never received that call. 
End of September I got received a VIN # from the dealer on Long Island and verification the car was on a boat. Thursday I got a call that the car was in early. Hopped on a flight Saturday morning and drove it back yesterday.
The dealer in Maine has still not received an allocation. 

































__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









No giant plastic covers here









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

10/17/08
Did some small things with a VAG-COM (enabled window rollup with the remote, made the drl's not turn off when the turn signal on that side comes on, and turn off the amber side markers and made the drl's full intensity when running with the parking lights on).


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

Changed the fog lights to Hoen Xenonmatch bulbs (so they match the color of the headlights)
Also installed a milltek non-resonated catback exhaust. I am very happy with the sound of this exhaust, I though the non-res may be a little too loud (wanted to tone it down from the other cars) but it is perfect. Making me smile all over again. Only problem was one of the tips was bent in shipping, but I just worked it out a took a credit from Stratmosphere, no biggie.
Install here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4088462
Short clip here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86PGMSi0760
Better pictures this weekend.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

You know this already, but what a beaut! Great color and interior choices, and the mods you've done are ones I'd like to do too. Except I can't spell VAG, nor do I have access to one.
Could I bother you to post something that would be meaningful to an Audi tech for the DRL changes?
Again, well done. Five beer out of a possible five.







































_Modified by GLI_Man at 7:52 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

Wow. The car is beautiful. LOVE the interior.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 ([email protected])*

with the new exhaust

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (GLI_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Man* »_
Could I bother you to post something that would be meaningful to an Audi tech for the DRL changes?


They need to change a bit (from 1 to 0) in the central electronics module. Most VAG versions have it as a checkbox with a description-
Module address 09 (Central Electronics)
Submodule 0 (Master Cent. Elec. box, rather than a slave module)
Byte 3 (fourth from the left) 
Bit 7 (first bit from the left in the binary representation, bottom check box in the VAG-COM long coding helper).


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

Thanks much for taking the time. Props again on the ride.


----------



## forced fed (Mar 16, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

WOW what a beauty! congrats Dave. I didnt even know there was an S5! sick.


_Modified by forced fed at 10:29 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (forced fed)*

congrats great car love the combo nice mods low profile.


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!!!! lol thats soooo damn nice..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (bink_420)*

Here are a few pics of my Sprint blue S5 I'm building


----------



## wolfsburgSLC (May 8, 2002)

Beautiful! Love that color.


----------



## wappynoots (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: (wolfsburgSLC)*

car looks like it was well worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ncoelho26 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re:*

that motor is absolutely beautiful and i love the color... beautiful car man i love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (wolfsburgSLC)*

alright, this sounds really weird, but washing this car just _feels_ good. There is not one boring panel on it. Take that as you will









On another note, the exhaust was hitting the stamped crossmember and although I would venture to say that given it's place and design, it wouldn't matter to run without it, I just shimmed it down a bit on one side be putting thick washers between the body and the corssmember. Took care of the interference.


----------



## GLI_r8cer (Sep 13, 2004)

when i get my S5, im gonna have to hit you up with some questions. im actually gettin the same exact car, and i cant freakin wait!!!


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: (GLI_r8cer)*


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (gt[I])*

Added some rs4 pedals today. Can;t believe this car came with plastic pedal covers. ALso can't believe these cost over 2x the cost of the tt pedals I put on the gti. 
Definitely needs a dead pedal, will have to wait for the rs5 I guess.










_Modified by rs4-380 at 12:08 AM 1-31-2009_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here are a few pics of my Sprint blue S5 I'm building

































I'm in love.


----------



## mikey_o (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm in disbelief that the S5 didn't come with aluminum pedals. My .:R has nicer pedals than the S5, and it was half the price. Outside of that (and the front license plate cover you ended up with, though I'm sure that can be changed), this car is stunningly beautiful. I love the blue! Sorry you went through such a hassle to finally get it, but I'm sure you are happy now


----------



## supra00400 (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: (mikey_o)*

this is my next purchase...was thinking about a black but think i have changed my mind after seeing this one...looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

My V1 install is complete. I was never a fan of radar detectors hanging from the windshield (even if they were hardwired) and some of the modular units that lend themselves to integration are ridiculously expensive and/or lacking in performance, so in my desire to have an installation that was as unobtrusive as possible I went the following route. 
The remote display is mounted on top of the mirror, I made a small cutout in the mirror wire cover and ran the wire inside that that to the headliner, where it runs across the drivers side tucked into the headliner.








The wire then transitions to the a-pillar were it tucks underneath the airbag cover to make it to the weatherstriping, it then is tucked inside the weatherstriping to run down to the fusebox.








The hardwire module is tucked into the fursbox. Instead of using fuse taps or something along those lines I just modified a spade terminal and plugged right into the ignition on bus (the black bus) in an empty spot. As the hardwire module itself is fused and the draw is minimal, this should be fine. For what it's worth, the red bus is constant 12v if you have something that requires it.








I ran wires to the ashtray area and used a remote speaker module to control the power and volume of the unit (you can also mute from here). This provides full control and is at a very convenient place for quick access, a big benefit is that with the cover closed, you can not tell anything is in there. I did have to dremel out the bottom in order to fit the unit in so the door would close.








Having the display and control of the unit up front, let me put the actual detector on the back parcel shelf. I squared the unit with some high density foam and wrapped it with some textured material. It's not concealed, but unless someone really knew what they were looking for, they would never know it was a radar detector. It also helps that it's in the back window where most people would never think to look. If I am in a place that is questionable, the detector just unplugs and spins off the stud for safe keeping. 








(dirty window)








End result is that I can turn the detector on and off at any point without having to go through the hassle of getting it out and setting it up. In addition, I don't have this "thing: hanging from the windshield constantly. 
And because I am sure you are wondering, I have seen no real measurable performance loss with the unit mounted where it is. 


_Modified by rs4-380 at 12:32 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## Mane (Feb 12, 2009)

I love you because you Americans are really understands a car to make nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Very Nice Car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (Mane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mane* »_I love you because you Americans are really understands a car to make nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Very Nice Car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm confused








Do you like it or not?
Just the way I would do it, perfect! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

Wow!!! This looks really sick!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S5 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (skyline513)*

That aftermarket exhaust is terrible!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (S5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S5* »_That aftermarket exhaust is terrible!









Care to explain?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

Springs arrived today. Hope to get them on soon.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (Mane)*

got the springs on today.
Lowered it today. Considering there are no manuals yet and most owners aren't exactly diy'ers it took me all day because I had to make stuff up as I went along. 
I am happy with it. I chose the mildest drop because 1, I didn't think it needed to go down much in terms of appearance, and 2, I didn't want to sacrifice driveability. The ride is a it harsher , but barely noticeable and still very comfortable, and the stance is where I want it. 
Finished late, so this is all I've got, hope to get some more soon when work settles down and the weather cooperates. 








Also, I took pictures for a write up, to come later.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

post lowering


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

suspension install how to
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4331031


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*









I'm stealing 5 of these for my car...


----------



## RADO RS4 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here are a few pics of my Sprint blue S5 I'm building

































Nice! I gotta get rid of the stock wheels on mine this summer and put some 19s or 20s for sure!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (Mane)*

put 25mm spacers on the rear while I decide if/when/what to do about wheels. I wanted 20's but everyone was out of stock, for me, I think the 20's would have been more to my liking. 








Also, I have been having problems with the passenger side of the exhaust sagging on one side. The pipes are a slip fit, and that joint is essentially what keeps then centered. The miltek clamp was not providing enough grip to keep the rear pipe from rotating on the mid pipe, causing the outside passenger tip to rotate down. Eventually, the miltek clamp just flat out broke. I replaced it with a parts store SS band clamp that provides alot more clamping area and seems to have cured the issue.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

ordered wheels today. Lead time is 8 weeks though, so hopefully I will have then for the last part of the summer.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_ordered wheels today. Lead time is 8 weeks though, so hopefully I will have then for the last part of the summer. 

What'd you get? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
What'd you get? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sorry, i have to wait so everyone else does too


----------



## Thatwineglassguy (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: Project Thread 2009 S5 (rs4-380)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks nice so far.


----------



## w00ht (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice car, I picked up our Brilliant Black one today. Complete impulse buy, we went into the dealer looking to trade my wifes jetta wagon for an A4 cabriolet and walked out with the S5. I decided if I was going to pay that much I may as well have the Higher end car.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (w00ht)*

tires have arrived (285/30/20 all around) still no word on the wheels.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

update on the wheels from the distributor. looks like it will be another 2 months







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jakbeatz (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

What size wheels? 10? 10.5?


----------



## ncoelho26 (Nov 24, 2007)

are those bridgestone potenzas?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (ncoelho26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ncoelho26* »_are those bridgestone potenzas?

yes, re760s.


----------



## ncoelho26 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

nice i have a set waiting to be put on. how do you like them?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (ncoelho26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ncoelho26* »_nice i have a set waiting to be put on. how do you like them?

don't have them on yet, but part of my decision making process was how happy I was with the re750's I had on my gti.


----------



## Jamxx (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

Beautiful car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have the RE760s on my GLI. Really love them. Wonderful tires for the price, good traction and so far the life looks to be quite good for low profile tires. A big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (Jamxx)*

eta of wheels isn't until the end of september


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

I'm patiently waiting!


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (TickTack)*

wheels shipped today. hope to have them on next week. It's been a long wait.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

finally got them on. Needless to say they (Porsche dealer was the only one I found who didn't look horrified when I asked them if they could do them) had a bitch mounting the tires. Took them 90 minutes a wheel and they did not come out totally unscathed







I am not sure what I will do next time, I probably will have to go out of state. 
They are work vs-xx, 20x9.5 all around with staggered offsets, 275/30 Bridgestone RE760's. Whether you like them or not, they do change the look of the car quite a bit.


















































_Modified by rs4-380 at 2:59 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

Those look great!


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (TickTack)*

The wheels compliment the car nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

I saw the pics you posted in another thread, and just now found this thread from your sig. 
You got exactly what I'd order, but I'd get the Tiptronic. Absolutely stunning!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*

pictures from this weekend


----------



## skyline513 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

Those wheels look GREAT!!!! Wow!! Nicely done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

wow those wheels looks awesome on the S5.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (rabbit07)*

Car is pretty much put up for the winter. Haven't pulled it off insurance yet, but the roads have already been salted several times and I am very much enjoying my new (used) a6. In light of that I made provisions to make it easier to connect and disconnect a trickle charger. I have one charger that I usually just cycle between the cars I have stored for the winter, because of the truck mounted battery in this car, it's not as straightforward as just popping the hood and slapping some battery clips on the terminals. I could of course just use the clips on the distribution block and any ground under the hood, but I wanted something a little cleaner, so I extended a harness that came with the charger that has two ring terminals on one end and a quick disconnect plug on the other. Positive end was bolted to the positive distribution block under the rain tray and the negative was bolted to to the ground stud near the driver side strut tower. The connector can be pulled out from the opening for the brake fluid reservoir. 
Also took the opportunity to clear the crap from underneath the rain tray. Even if the car is garaged it tends to accumulate stuff in there and if the drains get clogged it can create problems down the line.


----------



## A6TURBO (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

Like your idea with the battery tender.. Can you post pic of how bolted to positive terminal distribution block.. 
Wanted to confirm it was ok to charge from distribution block vs. direct to battery..
How has it been working for you?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (A6TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A6TURBO* »_Like your idea with the battery tender.. Can you post pic of how bolted to positive terminal distribution block.. 
Wanted to confirm it was ok to charge from distribution block vs. direct to battery..
How has it been working for you?

I can take a pic but it's very straightforward. There are 6 or so studs that have terminals clamped down by nuts. You can pic anyone of these studs to use -it is a distribution block (no fuses or anything), so it doesn't matter where the + from the charger comes in, it will always reach the battery since the battery is directly connected to the distribution block.


----------



## TurboJewUrS4 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Col. Sandurz (Aug 23, 2009)

Holy S**T that is awesome!


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (2ndvw-audi)*

I can't stop looking at this car, so full of win! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

Awesome car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

so anything new yet?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (rabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit07* »_so anything new yet?

Haven't driven the car since mid December. It's taking the winter off. I am getting anxious though. With the lack of snowfall this year, it looks like there won't be much melting, which means the streets will probably be clear of crap earlier. Only other thing is the actual road condition, which is as bad as it is usually, but hopefully the frost heave cycles are accelerated by the seasonable weather. 
I usually get the stored cars out end of March, hoping to have it out by St. Patty's day this year.


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

Looking at this thread makes me think about cancelling the order I just placed for an S4 and getting an S5 instead. Gorgeous car.
Does anyone know how soon the S5 will get the supercharged V6? Edit---> nevermind, just saw this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4677578


_Modified by PhilHVW at 9:29 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (PhilHVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilHVW* »_
Does anyone know how soon the S5 will get the supercharged V6? Edit---> nevermind, just saw this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4677578


you can always get an s5 cabriolet.


----------



## PhilHVW (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_
you can always get an s5 cabriolet.

Yeah, that's strange that the S5 cabriolet is already offered with the supercharged V6. I'm not in the market for a DSG equipped convertible, though...


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (PhilHVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhilHVW* »_
Yeah, that's strange that the S5 cabriolet is already offered with the supercharged V6. I'm not in the market for a DSG equipped convertible, though...

definitely an interesting decision. They have positioned them to 2 very different buyers (perhaps that was their intent).


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

Any news on the upcoming (rumored) RS5 yet?


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_Any news on the upcoming (rumored) RS5 yet?


details were out earlier this week
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4773769
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4771154
not currently planned for the US.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (rs4-380)*

picked up a filler plate. I wasn't that bothered with running a front plate, but it does look better without it.








and because I've played the no-front-plate game before on my old mkiv and lost (I actually won several times until an officer pulled me over a second time), I wanted to be able to have one when I wanted. At some point I saw these hideaway holders that swift motorsports had, so I picked one up. Install was pretty easy as the S5 has a perfect place for it that doesn't put it underneath the belly pan were it will get destroyed if you hit something. I attached the front into the bar below the grille, and just bent a strap for the back that ties into the radiator frame. Also had to dremel the front undertray a bit as it is ridged, but the unit does not stick down below it. Good thing is it is easily reversible, the lower center bar I removed surprisingly just screws in, so I can always put it back. 
Right now its wired to constant 12v, so I want to fix that (wire it to something ignition switched) as well as seal up the undertray, and figure out some hardwired solution to get rid of the cheesy fob-remote (I had hoped that homelink would emulate the remote but no luck).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iGcav9OSHc


_Modified by rs4-380 at 6:23 PM 4-3-2010_


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

car looks great. prolly the first time i like that hidden plate holder. good work.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)




----------

